# Anyone use plate quenching?



## Beau Nidle (Jun 28, 2017)

So I have an electric oven on the way so I can HT stainless, and I'm curious about plate quenching. Does anyone here use it? Is there an ideal material for the plates, and how big should they be? Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## chefcomesback (Jun 28, 2017)

I have gotten my aluminium quenching plates from the off cuts section of an industrial aluminium shop . Mine are 1.5" thick and about 2 foot long . If you are doing a batch of knives it's best to keep them cold by dunking in cold water between the quenches to keep the plates cool . 1950f steel in between cold plates will cool down quite rapidly and you can cut the end of the foil pack off and quench in oil to increase the cooling process


----------



## Beau Nidle (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks for the info. If quenching in oil, do you need to take them out of the wrap, or can you just drop it straight in there?


----------



## chefcomesback (Jun 29, 2017)

Take them out of the wrap , air trapped in the wrap will act as a heat barrier and it will slow down cooler


----------



## Beau Nidle (Jul 5, 2017)

Awesome, thanks for the info.


----------



## jrmysell (Jul 10, 2017)

If plate quenching there is no reason to have to also quench in oil. If oil quenching, right after, you can place the blade between the plates to fix any warping that may have happened. But an air quenching steel does not need to be placed in oil at all.


----------

